# Winter, shorts over or under tights?



## jifdave (6 Dec 2014)

I'm getting prepared for some cold rides. I often see people with bib shorts over bib tights. 

My question is...
1. do people double pad(shorts and tights)?

2. Padded bib tights unpadded bib shorts? (I can't find unpadded bib shorts) 

3. Unpadded bib tights padded bib shorts?


----------



## Moodyman (6 Dec 2014)

Double shorts crease up downstairs and csuse chafing.

I wear thicker leggings - fleece lined.


----------



## Julia9054 (6 Dec 2014)

Cycling shorts next to skin. Fleece lined unpadded leggings over the top


----------



## raleighnut (6 Dec 2014)

^^^^ Ditto.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Dec 2014)

I sometimes wear unpadded roubaix bib longs under padded shorts, you slide around less on the saddle, although I prefer just winter longs. 
A lot of the people you see may be wearing leg warmers under normal shorts.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (6 Dec 2014)

Padded shorts under padded bib leggings for me! Super comfort!


----------



## dodgy (6 Dec 2014)

jifdave said:


> I'm getting prepared for some cold rides. I often see people with bib shorts over bib tights.



Are your sure they're not just wearing bib shorts with leg warmers on underneath?


----------



## bpsmith (6 Dec 2014)

Far better off investing in winter bib tights and wear that as a single layer.


----------



## vickster (6 Dec 2014)

Winter cruisers over tights. Extra padding too when you have an off like I did this morning


----------



## jifdave (6 Dec 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I sometimes wear unpadded roubaix bib longs under padded shorts, you slide around less on the saddle, although I prefer just winter longs.
> A lot of the people you see may be wearing leg warmers under normal shorts.





dodgy said:


> Are your sure they're not just wearing bib shorts with leg warmers on underneath?



That may be what it is.


----------



## jayonabike (6 Dec 2014)

Depending on how cold it is I go for 3 different options.
Thermal bib shorts with leg warmers
Thermal bib tights
Shorts with unpadded wind proof thermal bib tights over the top


----------



## potsy (6 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Winter cruisers over tights. Extra padding too when you have an off like I did this morning


Ouch, not too bad I hope?

Winter cruiser tights over shorts for me too, fleecy warmness


----------



## 400bhp (6 Dec 2014)

Depends what you mean by leggings. Some will fit and wear better underneath, some wont.


----------



## vickster (6 Dec 2014)

Big bruise on same knee, nothing broken. Hopefully it'll get better ok! Slipped on some strips of plastic stuff lying in road. Stupid to try to ride over it!!!


----------



## winjim (6 Dec 2014)

#Does Santa Claus ride with his bib shorts,
over or under his tights?#


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Winter cruisers over tights. Extra padding too when you have an off like I did this morning


----------



## DCLane (6 Dec 2014)

For me it's unpadded tights (Karrimor) over padded shorts. That way I can pack the tights into my rucksack if it's warmer than expected.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (6 Dec 2014)

DCLane said:


> For me it's unpadded tights (Karrimor) over padded shorts. That way I can pack the tights into my rucksack if it's warmer than expected.


+1


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2014)

Padded 3/4 and long socks for 50f and above, otherwise trousers, with the option of a layer of fleece underneath below 32 f. I also have insulated ski pants for below freezing.


----------



## sheffgirl (7 Dec 2014)

This winter if its really cold it will be padded boxers (decathlon) under my thermals and tights on top. Need to get some more tights really, would bib tights be warmer?


----------



## TheJDog (7 Dec 2014)

I had my fleecy DHB tights on yesterday and my knees were still cold. 2 degrees. My feet were freezing, some overshoes might sort it all out.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Dec 2014)

I go for leg warmers under bib shorts. The winter weight bib longs come out when we get to minus conditions.


----------



## tommaguzzi (7 Dec 2014)

They maybe wearing leg warmers not tights. I normally use thickish? leggings with a padded crotch and double thickness material on the front of the knees held up by a pair of regular elastic braces, if its very cold I also wear super thick women's tights (60\80? dernier) underneath..


----------



## soreballs (22 Dec 2014)

winjim said:


> #Does Santa Claus ride with his bib shorts,
> over or under his tights?#


 Don't know but Superman wears um over the top for sure!!


----------



## jdtate101 (24 Dec 2014)

Neither, Roubaix lined bib shorts and leg warmers.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Dec 2014)

Running trousers underneath bibshorts.


----------



## Mrs M (24 Dec 2014)

Canterbury trackie bottoms


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Dec 2014)

Woolen willie warmer , padded tights and shorts over the top .


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Dec 2014)

I have the Endura Stealth and Stealth Lite.

Their outer windproof / water resistant layer would be negated by shorts on top


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Dec 2014)

If you use team shorts, surely it depends on how well the team is doing?

If they are doing well outside and wear with pride and if losing wear on the inside with shame


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Dec 2014)

We have a local Nike shop in Gunwharf that cleared out the high quality Livestrong shorts at £5 each

They do very well for winter use under tight,, but would not recommend for wearing outside


----------

